# Message says connect your phone or pay $4.99/mo.



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

So I'm asleep this morning and my wife comes and wakes me saying that the TV says we are going to be charged $4.99. I was figuring it was the phone connection message for the 522. I went and looked at TV1 and TV2 and both said something to the effect that I would be charged an additional $4.99 if it's not connected to a phone line. I clicked OK and checked the phone lines and ran the diagnostic on the receiver. Everything came back OK but I went ahead and emailed E* about it before I went to work. 

So is this normal for the dual tuner receivers to do this on occasion??? Any other ideas? Anything to worry about?

Thanks,
JB


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

It is not normal for you dual receiver to have that message if it is connected to the phone line. You should call your installer, if you are still under contract. They will come out and fix it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is your phone line tied up a lot or do you have dialup internet on that line? Maybe that is preventing it from dialing out when it should.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

The phone line is normally tied up from around 8-10PM. This isn't every night but if it's going to be tied up that will be the time. No dial up from me either. This is the first time I've seen the message.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

IIRC, there's a spot in the extended SysInfo screen that gives you the date of last connect.

Check that and use it as needed. If it's more than 30 days back (shouldn't be), it might be a problem in the box.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Simon!

That tidbit of info has revealed some more info. It seems that my 522 last connected date was 2-13-2005. That was about 10 days after I had E* installed. I checked my 322 and it says 3-08-2005. I ran the diagnostic again and the phone connection is fine. I also plugged a normal phone in to see if I got a dial tone, just in case. I received a dial tone. So there must be something up with the receiver, right???

Thanks,
JB


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like it, JB. Sounds like you need to make a call to tech support.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

hmmm... wont the receivers be trying to dial at the same time, and the 322 doing it sucessfully?


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

mindwarp said:


> hmmm... wont the receivers be trying to dial at the same time, and the 322 doing it sucessfully?


Yes, they are both set to dial at 3:00 AM!!!!! :eek2: I guess that could be the problem. The 322 has the line tied up at 3:00 AM, so the 522 can't use it. I'll change the time on one of them and see if that fixes the issue. It does seem when it was working that the 522 was set for 2:00 AM to dial out. I changed it to 3:00 AM to match the 322 dial out time.

I guess that might **be** a stupid mistake on my part. At least I hope so. 

Thanks,
JB


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are those who will probably argue that it wasn't all that bright to set both receivers to dial out at exactly the same time...

But I'd also argue that it's a pretty stupid piece of equipment that only tries once or twice to dial out, then gives up.

It seems like the logic in the machines should be that each tries to pick up and dial out, and if there is an error, it tries again maybe an hour later or something... which would effectively idiot-proof it against someone like yourself OR the times when the phone line is out of service or power outages and so forth...


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

HDMe said:


> There are those who will probably argue that it wasn't all that bright to set both receivers to dial out at exactly the same time...


This usually done by the installer. I kind of figured this out on my own about a week after when I started getting the message on my 322. :grin:


----------



## LuckyJW (Mar 12, 2005)

I get that message all the time, but I have received two bills since I got my 522 and have never been charged the additional $4.99.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

LuckyJW said:


> I get that message all the time, but I have received two bills since I got my 522 and have never been charged the additional $4.99.


 Give 'em time - if the box doesn't sucessfully dial-out, they'll find it and backcharge you, too.

Check the dates as per my previous post.


----------

